# Redes (Comunicar varias computadoras)



## Esteban85 (May 25, 2006)

Hola a todos, no tengo muchas nociones acerca de redes.
Lo que necesito es poner varios computdores en red, y tener uno principal.
La idea, es que despues de tenerlos en red, se pueda ver el programa y lo que estoy realizando en el principal desde los otros computadores.
Necesito una buena documentacion, que programas se utilizan, manuales de ellos y que montaje de hardware y de software necesito.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola! Te saluda Willy.
Para conectar varias computadoras en red lo primero que necesitas es comprar un swith con una cantidad de puertos suficiente para la cantidad de PCs que tienes.
Luego que las máquinas tengan todas una tarjeta de red, comprar o mandar a hacer un cable de red para cada computadora. Lo demás es pura configuración.

Ahora, conozco un programa que es excelente para poder ver lo que un usuario ve en su pantalla, incluso moverle el puntero del raton a voluntad sin que el pueda hacer algo, o apagarle la PC aunque esté a medio juego . Se llama Remote Access.

Por el momento no dispogo de mucho tiempo pero podria ayudarte a conseguir el programa y a configurar la red.


----------

